# Hostage situation happening in Sydney, Australia .



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 14, 2014)

This is breaking news, so I only have a little bit of information. Apparently ISIS terrorists are holding 12-13 people hostage in a cafe in Sybney Australia. 
Some of the hostages have been forced to hold an Islamic ISIS flag in front of the cafe window, so it appears at this time that this is an organized terrorist attack. 
The cafe is just across from the news station in Sydney. 

http://www.theguardian.com/australi...stage-situation-inside-martin-place-cafe-live


----------



## GDAD (Dec 14, 2014)

http://thenewdaily.com.au/news/2014...ce/#./?&_suid=1418608651581022486009192369322


From Australia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

Very troubling news HFL, I hadn't heard of it, thanks.  Hope our Australian friends are okay and get through this.


----------



## Ina (Dec 14, 2014)

I think Warrigal is from that area.raying:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2014)

Watching now. My husband has cousins who live in Sydney.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2014)

There no evidence this is Isis. He/them have put up a flag of Islam but not the Islamic State flag.

About 30 customers and 10 staff.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> I think Warrigal is from that area.raying:



Warrigal is on the high seas enjoying herself with her Hubby!!:love_heart:


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2014)

There has been total TV coverage since this morning, have been watching it and also listening to the news on radio.
Please see up-to-date report from the Age, (Melbourne based newspaper):
http://www.news.com.au/national/a-m...artin-place-cafe/story-fncynjr2-1227156241649


----------



## JustQuinn (Dec 15, 2014)

5 hostages have  escaped   one  taken to hospital for a  pre  existing  condition.  To  date no hostages have  been harmed. It  appears  to  be a  single  person, middleaged.  There  are  about  10 hostages  still inside.  POlice  are  talking to the  gunman  but  have not  relesed  to the  press  what,  if  any  the  demands  are.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 15, 2014)

At least he didn't go in with guns blazing...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2014)

Hoping for the best outcome..


----------



## JustQuinn (Dec 15, 2014)

one of the hostages is an 18  year old  boy who just  went in for a  coffee at the  wrong time.  He has  been  texting his mother.He  says he is  OK  but  cant  talk.  they are  all huddled  together in a  corner of the shop....with the lights out . It is  night  over  here. Hoping  they are out  before  dawn


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 15, 2014)

Coming out....


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 15, 2014)

It doesn't appear to be ISIS related....looking reasonably good so far...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2014)

GDAD said:


> Warrigal is on the high seas enjoying herself with her Hubby!!:love_heart:



Thanks for letting us know about Warrigal, GDAD!  Hope she's having a nice time with her hubby!  :thanks:


----------



## Debby (Dec 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It doesn't appear to be ISIS related....looking reasonably good so far...




Sounded like it was an 'angry, criminal type' Iranian guy with multiple issues who seized on a philosophy so that he could connect to something bigger than himself.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2014)

Are the hostages out safely?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2014)

Unfortunately there were casualties.  Three total including the gunman.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-sydney-hostages-20141215-story.html#page=1


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 15, 2014)

Saw some footage on the news and looks like a sloppy or awkward entry with police still throwing grenades after their entry started. You can see all the weapons and grenade flash on video. I forget the source but one news feed from the side shows police attempting their entry. 2 civilians and one terrorist dead. Several wounded including a police officer. I wonder why the police decided to enter at that point, what was the catalyst-were those civilian already shot? Although several civilians escaped hours earlier with seeming no retaliation by hostage taker. 

Best wishes to the survivors.


----------



## Fern (Dec 15, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> Saw some footage on the news and looks like a sloppy or awkward entry with police still throwing grenades after their entry started. You can see all the weapons and grenade flash on video. I forget the source but one news feed from the side shows police attempting their entry. 2 civilians and one terrorist dead. Several wounded including a police officer. I wonder why the police decided to enter at that point, what was the catalyst-were those civilian already shot? Although several civilians escaped hours earlier with seeming no retaliation by hostage taker.
> 
> Best wishes to the survivors.


Lets not be critical until the full story is told. One of his demands was for an ISIS flag so obviously he's tied in with that lot even though he's known to be 'fighting' Syria's, Asaad. He's been known to the police for many years, was also listed as an accessory to the fact when his wife was murdered.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 15, 2014)

Tragic; but probably necessary ; end......definately a person with 'issues'


----------



## JustQuinn (Dec 15, 2014)

the police  stormed the building when they  heard  gunfire  from inside.


----------



## JustQuinn (Dec 15, 2014)

Monis  recently likened himself on his own webpage to Wikileaks founder Julian  Assange, claiming the most recent charges against him have been laid  for "political reasons".His website also carries a quote, posted  earlier this month stating: "I used to be a Rafidi, but not any more.  Now I am a Muslim, Alhamdu Lillah".
It has been Monis' on-going  legal battle for his conviction for penning the poisonous letters to the  families of dead Australian soldiers between 2007 and 2009 that has  consumed him.

It is understood Monday's incident followed an  unsuccessful, last-ditch attempt in the High Court on Friday to have the  charges overturned.
Monis was sentenced to 300 hours of community  service and placed on a two year good behaviour bond for the "offensive  and deplorable letters" sent with the assistance of his girlfriend  Amirah Droudis.

They were sent to the families of  Private Luke  Worsley and Lance Corporal Jason Marks, who were killed in Afghanistan  in 2007 and 2008.
He also sent a letter in 2009 to the family of  the Austrade official Craig Senger, who was killed in the bombing of the  Marriott Hotel in Jakarta in 2007.
Monis claimed the letters were his own version of a "flower basket" or "condolence card".

Bree  Till, widow of Sergeant Brett Till, killed while defusing a bomb on  March 12, 2009, said at the time of his conviction: "We sat reading  these letters (which) made out to be something supportive but then the  juxtaposition of this man accusing my husband of being a child-killer  while dictating how I should raise my children. It was scary," she said.
He  fought the validity of the charges all the way to the High Court  arguing they were political and only sought to persuade the families to  oppose Australia's military involvement in Afghanistan.

But when he lost that battle, and had to stand trial, he pleaded guilty to all 12 charges against him in August 2013.
It  is understood Monday's incident followed an unsuccessful, last-ditch  attempted in the High Court on Friday to have the charges overturned.
*'Covered in excrement'*
 Monis claimed he suffered poor treatment while in prison, Manny Conditsis, a Sydney lawyer who represented Monis last year said. 
"He was put through let's say some very unpleasant events, involving matters of excrement over himself and his cell," he said.
"This is a one-off random individual.
"It's not a concerted terrorism event or act.
"It's a damaged goods individual who's done something outrageous."

from the Melbourne  Age


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> Saw some footage on the news and looks like a sloppy or awkward entry with police still throwing grenades after their entry started. You can see all the weapons and grenade flash on video. I forget the source but one news feed from the side shows police attempting their entry. 2 civilians and one terrorist dead. Several wounded including a police officer. I wonder why the police decided to enter at that point, what was the catalyst-were those civilian already shot? Although several civilians escaped hours earlier with seeming no retaliation by hostage taker.
> 
> Best wishes to the survivors.


Sloppy or awkward entry? Have another look!
http://www.news.com.au/national/mar...-man-haron-monis/story-fncynjr2-1227157498633


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2014)

Australians support the Muslims after the hostage attack, in 'I'll ride with you' campaign.  Very good of them to accompany those innocents who are fearful of being retaliated against...http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-30479306


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 16, 2014)

Given the length of the charge sheet, and his obviously questionable state of mind, I'm surprised he was out on bail


----------



## Bee (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought the same Knightofalbion, surely  the man should have been remanded in custody with those charges against him.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 18, 2014)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...gun-ban-so-australians-can-defend-themselves/


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 20, 2014)

It ain't going to happen, rkunsaw.
Public opinion is not on the side of the "let's all tote a gun to make society safer"  campaigners.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2014)

I've just read this message to Sydneysiders and other Australians. It was written by one of our better Federal Government ministers presumably early in the morning after the Lindt Café siege ended with three dead and others injured.

I think the sentiments are worth sharing.



> My heart is heavy as I begin writing this message. This week should have been one where our only concerns were rushing to finish the year's work, last minute plans for family dinners and holidays not to speak of mounting excitement and anticipation from all of the children in our lives.
> 
> But the warm and peaceful calm of the week before Christmas was shattered by a hatred so cruel and so violent that it cost the lives of two beautiful young and courageous people - the cafe manager Tori Johnson and Katrina Dawson, a brilliant barrister and mother of three young children.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainee (Dec 23, 2014)

Great post Warrigal with this letter from Malcolm Turnbull.. was an aweful event and one with Sydney has never experienced before.. I pray that it will be the only one.. Merry Christmas to you and your family.. and wonderful New year 2015.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, Rainee, and the same to you.
May Christmas 2014 be everything you could hope for.


----------

